

Buffett cautions social-networking investors - magsafe
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-20047649-93.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20

======
klochner
really? You linked the cnet article.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2372134>

